# Midwest Haunters Convention Updates



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

T-Shirt Voting Happening Now
Help pick this year's shirt!

For the first time ever MHC has opened up the design of our annual t-shirts. We received 22 awesome entries from across the country and we are asking you to pick your favorite! Please visit the T-shirt Voting page on the MHC website and vote today! The polls are open through March.

Sponsorship Opportunities
Be a part of MHC and gain more exposure for your business!

Here’s your chance to be a part of the best haunters convention of the year. The title sponsorship for the 2010 Midwest Haunters Convention is now available! Other sponsorships from the Friday night tours to classroom sponsorships are available by contacting Kelly Collins at [email protected] or call 614-203-4626

Bus Packages Posted
MHC Offers Haunt Tours that include 18 Attractions!

The Midwest Haunters Convention has been offering pre-convention bus tours of haunted attractions for six years. This year the tours have been expanded to include 7 haunts with 18 total attractions. Tours include a two day overnight bus trip to Northern Ohio and a Friday evening shuttle bus excursion to haunts in the Columbus area. This will be the best year yet for MHC Haunt Tours! See all of the details on the Bus Tour and Friday Night Activities pages on the MHC website!

Pre-Convention Workshops
Business, Makeup, Acting...Something for everyone!

So it is Thursday night and you just got back into Columbus from a two-day, 14 attraction bus tour to Northern Ohio. You can't wait to see more haunts on Friday night but what do you do until that next bus arrives?? You sign up for one of MHC's great extended workshops! No matter what your level or interest in the haunt industry there is a workshop for you.

Back by popular demand will be the "Getting Started" workshop. Taught by Tim and Anne Marie Gavinski this workshop will enlighten you to everything you didn't know that you needed to know to be successful in the haunted attraction industry. Broken down into two sections this class even has an option for a lunch hosted by the state of Ohio fire marshal's office.

Been in the business for a few years and looking to "Take Your Attraction to the Next Level?" Bob and Beth Turner will be hosting a 1/2 day seminar that is vital for all haunt operators. They will show you how to improve the profitability of your attraction and offer suggestions on safety programs for your actors and guests.

If you are an actor looking to step it up a few notches, or an owner looking for training ideas, Hauntertainer U is for you! Bob and Beth will cover everything from theming to makeup to timing. This is a class not to miss!

How about some in depth makeup instruction? Let The Queen of Horror, Bloody Mary, take you on a journey from entry level old age makeup to a transformation to a Hag or Ghoul. Next she’ll demonstrate one of her specialties; Decayed and Rotted Zombies followed by Rotted Clowns. This 3 hour intensive class will help you achieve fantastic character makeup results.

For more information visit the Pre-Convention Workshops page on the MHC website.


See us at Transworld and Enter to Win!
Wear your MHC shirts and increase your chances!

For the first time ever the Midwest Haunters Convention will have a booth at Transworld. What does this mean for you? If you are a vendor it means that we are working hard to bring more customers to the MHC trade show floor! For everyone else it means you can win stuff!! All weekend long we will be giving away weekend packages, party passes, tshirts and more! Stop by booth 528 and enter to win. If you are wearing an MHC tshirt you will get two entries!


----------

